# Looking for cool A Capella choral works with these styles



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I was just on a tour with my choir, and I am more and pretty convinced that an A Capella group of vocalists is one of the most effective collection of sounds of any instrument or ensemble in moving listeners. 

So I'm most interested in baroque, classical, and post romantic/neoclassical works in this style.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Orlando Gibbons ~ common, but still a lovely piece,
The Silver Swan 





Claudio Monteverdi ~ Madrigals. So many and so fine (two books of them, book two, in its time thought difficult enough Monteverdi threw in a continuo part to help the singers keep track, if you're a purist, not a capella, then This is one of the most 'famous' - all of them are of this quality, though. A master....
L'asciate mi morire





More masterly choral writing from much later

Samuel Barber ~ Incarnations. These four a cappella pieces are often overlooked or unknown even by Barber fans.





William Schuman ~ Carols of Death. texts by Walt Whitman -- also very fine choral music.
The Last Invocation; To All, To Each; The Unknown Region













Ned Rorem ~ Four Madrigals, on texts by Sappho -- gently modern fluid modal writing, very pleasant pieces.
'Parting'





James MacMillan ~ O Bono Jesu -- lovely piece, fused pre-baroque writing with contemporary harmony, leaving poor Mr Whitechord in the dust on the fairgrounds at the foot of the cotton candy booth.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I'm investigating Martinu right now.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

clavichorder said:


> I'm investigating Martinu right now.


He composed some madrigals, too! Many a composer has set their hand to that format.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> I was just on a tour with my choir, and I am more and pretty convinced that an A Capella group of vocalists is one of the most effective collection of sounds of any instrument or ensemble in moving listeners.


I agree, but don't restrict the choir size - a big chorus singing unaccompanied - particularly _pianissimo _- is overwhelming (think _Auferstehen_).

Despite its name, the Antioch Chamber Ensemble is a choir - and a very fine one, too.
Check their Youtube channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/antiochonline/videos

This number is particularly good:






I love that gorgeous dissonance at 0:46.

I interviewed the conductor, Josh Copeland, for _Fanfare _and he agreed with my view that this is a finer peformance than on their CD (excellent though that is).


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

And this. I've posted this piece before (in a different version) but it never fails to amaze. It's actually only the first of four movements, though Schnittke sanctioned its isolated performance (I can only imagine the difficulty of the whole work: 45 minutes a capella in many parts). This live performance is forgiveably occasionally rough around the edges - the first high soprano entry at 0:45 is a little approximate, for example. And I don't like the conductor's slight accelerandi - eg, in the passage 1:38-1:49 - in fact, the overall tempo scheme is a little fast. The performance on the Chandos CD by the Russian State Symphonic Capella takes over two minutes more to get through the whole piece. But it is an extraordinary performance from a much smaller choir than I would expect. It's dreadfully exposed for everyone and the way that all the singers go for it is totally admirable.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

You should certainly check out this recording:


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Ravel: Trois Chansons.






(the second one, Trois beaux oiseaux du Paradis is the most popular)


----------



## humanbean (Mar 5, 2011)

While Allegri's famous (and unfortunately, only recorded work) Miserere sounds like a Renaissance piece, it's actually quite often categorized as Baroque.

Instantly attractive:


----------

